# My Mare Has Had Her Foal *PICS*



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hi There,

My friesian mare had her foal on friday, a beautiful, healthy, BIG filly  Dad is a knabstrupper and baby is a lovely bay blanket spot  I have named her Ava, she is a real sweetie, so friendly!

Mum is doing great, popped her out very quickly and with a little help getting baby onto her feet we were all good to go  She is being a great mum, loves her baby but is quite happy letting everyone handle her.

Just born:


















4 hrs:



















about 12 hrs:



















2 days:



















yesterday:


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh how lovely!!

Love the cute little head collar!
She's going to be a true beauty when she grows up!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Wow she's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

She's stunning, please keep us updated with pics


----------



## SUNNY10 (Nov 5, 2011)

What a lovely mare and such a pretty big filly, congratulations!


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Wow isn't that amazing - we had a stable when I was a young girl and those pictures just brought back so many happy memories.

What a beauty Ava is and so is mum - she looks amazing.

You must be very proud.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful :001_wub: Will the spots fade as she gets older?
I love the confidence and abilities of very young foals  I see a lot when I'm out hacking at this time of year and love the way they look at horses with riders as if they're not sure whether it is another horse or some kind of hybrid animal


----------



## MrRustyRead (Mar 14, 2011)

She is a stunner!


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the lovely comments 

The spots should spread further as she gets older, they wont fade 

Here's some more recent pics:














































Meeting Charlie:


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

wow....what a fabulous mum and baby, love babys little flat out gallops


----------



## MissyThePony (Aug 6, 2013)

She is gorgeous, massive congratulations to you!
I think I commented on your other thread asking about her - glad to see foal arrived safely


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Hello,

I haven't been o this forum for years! But I just logged on to see if I could find some old photos and came across this post. Thought I would share how Ava looks now. She will be 9 in 2 weeks!

Take care,

Jess


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

How fascinating to see how her coat has changed as she’s aged, it’s a really pretty colour. Lovely head


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

She's beautiful . Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Oh my, what a beauty she is. Will Ava ever be in foal?


----------



## UnderThePaw (May 15, 2021)

Ahh this is so lovely! Gorgeous as a tiny baby and now!


----------



## Kurtis Conner (Dec 20, 2020)

Wonderful baby! I will be glad to see how your Ava has grown up =)


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, how lovely to see how she has grown over the years. Absolutely beautiful


----------

